# Entscheidung für Gaming-Maus



## blablablub19 (11. Dezember 2018)

*Entscheidung für Gaming-Maus*

Hallo! 
Weihnachten rückt immer näher und ich möchte meinem besten Freund gerne eine neue Gaming-Maus schenken. Ich habe lange recherchiert, weil ich mich da so gar nicht auskenne und bin letztendlich bei 3 Mäusen gelandet, zwischen denen ich mich leider überhaupt nicht entscheiden kann. Klar kann er sie danach ja noch zurückgeben, aber trotzdem fällt mir die Entscheidung schwer.
Hängen geblieben bin ich zwischen:
- Logitech G403 
- Razer Basilisk 
- HYPERX Pulsefire Surge

Ich wäre froh, wenn mir jemand die Entscheidung leichter macht oder vielleicht sogar abnehmen könnte 
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2018)

Das ist sehr schwer, denn die sind alle "gut" - wichtig bei einer Maus ist aber, dass sie zur Hand und der Art und Weise, wie man seine Hand auf die Maus legen will, passt. Das kann man nur selber austesten. 


Was für die Logitech spricht ist, dass sie ein auswechselbares Gewicht hat, so dass man sie ein wenig leichter oder schwerer machen kann, und die Einstellungen, die man per Software macht, werden in ihr gespeichert. Bei Razer braucht man meines Wissens die Software stets aktiv und online per Account verbunden, wobei ICH das nicht schlimm finde.  Die Razer hat als Pluspunkt ne kleine Ablage für den linken Daumen.


----------



## blablablub19 (11. Dezember 2018)

Okay, die Info hilft mir schon mal sehr. Bei uns fällt ziemlich oft das Internet aus, deswegen fliegt die Razer jetzt einfach raus  Danke!!


----------



## CoDBFgamer (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann an dieser Stelle auch die Logitech G402 empfehlen, da ich diese selber nutze. Diese liegt sehr gut in meiner Hand, Gr.8, hat eine Daumenablage und man kann einfach zwischen frei konfigurierbaren DPI-Werten durschalten.
Aber wie Herrboy schon sagte, lohnt sich bei Mäusen selber zu testen, welche einem gut in der Hand liegt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Dezember 2018)

Wer große Pranken hat (11) sollte sich die Roccat Kone mal ansehen.
Einstellungen speichert auch die Maus, bessere Software als bei Logitech und der Support ist ohnehin um Längen besser als bei Logitech.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin sicher kein Razer-Hater, aber IMO haben vergleichbare Corsair /Logitech Geräte,ein besseres Preisleistungsverhaeltnis.


----------



## Worrel (16. Dezember 2018)

Also ich spiele seit ~20 Jahren mit einem Trackball: https://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Trackball-schnurgebunden-silber-rot-USB-Anschluss/dp/B001DQY9AW/ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (16. Dezember 2018)

Eventuell wäre noch zu beachten, dass die HyperX-Maus zB eine "Softouch"-Oberfläche hat. Da wird irgendwie so feinster Gummi aufgesprüht. Davon bin ich kein großer Fan.
An den sehr beanspruchten Stellen löst sich diese Beschichtung mit der Zeit ab, das sieht hässlich aus. Ich meine, blankgeriebene Stellen gibt's immer, auch bei satiniertem Hartplastik.
Aber wenn du Pech, und eine aggresive Zusammensetzung von Schweiß, hast, baut auch noch der Gummi ab und die Maus wird irre klebrig.


----------



## McDrake (16. Dezember 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher kein Razer-Hater, aber IMO haben vergleichbare Corsair /Logitech Geräte,ein besseres Preisleistungsverhaeltnis.



Hatte erst einmal eine Razor... die gab nach einem halben Jahr den Geist auf.
Ok, war evtl ein Monatgsgerät. Bin jetzt aber wieder bei Logitech.
Und wie ich bemerke, ebenfalls die 402


----------

